# Just one product because of DW



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

I was washing the car yesterday and used a bit of "QD" to complete the look. The product I used is one I definitely purchased as a result of DW and most importantly like. 

I know there is the odd top 10 thread etc. but the question here is..... 

Which one treatment or application have you bought which you may not have otherwise bought if you had not seen it on DW ? You may have a few but just the one which made the most impact. 

Mine is BSD because it is so versatile, it could fill in the absence of other products and gives great results.


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Wheel woolies. Makes washing wheels a doddle compared to getting down with a crappy old mitt.


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

FK425 when I was looking for a QD everyone was raving about it.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Probably wheel whoolies also. Revelation for me personally and has resulted in a good assortment of brushes being all that is required for wheel cleaning now. No need for mitts etc.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh so many to choose from !!!! 

Washcoat -
Wheel Woolies
QD
Lambswool washmitts
foamlance

...... and it goes on 

Probably Washcoat


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2017)

Wolfgang Fuzion


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

got to be the dooka wash pad for me..... never heard of them until i came on here


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

WHIZZER said:


> Oh so many to choose from !!!!


I know, it was not easy, you almost have to be a bit brutal but it feels good when you decide.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Snow foam and lance! Ok that's two items but need both.lol. Never heard of it until I joined DW


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Most impact - BSD

But apart from buckets and my 3yo pressure washer (Halfords £27), every single product I use has come after reading about them on here.
Without the info, sharing of results and opinions on here, I'd still be picking up demon shine on 3 for 2 offers.


----------



## stevec1906 (Aug 16, 2015)

Almost everything I have has been a result of reading on here!! In particular though I'd say Koch Chemie 08, 02. Worked wonders on my old BMW. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harribone (Jan 16, 2016)

I haven't made any purchase from DW recommendations yet as I got most of my stuff before I joined.

I do have a massive list though now thanks to DW but want to say for me its more about how you use your products and best practices.

Knowledge is more important for me and this site has offered exactly that. So thanks to all who have contributed :thumb:


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Sonax BSD - its the one product every average joe who washes their own car could benefit from using. Great beading and an excellent drying aid.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

My DA. Even though I've mostly only used it for applying AIO polishes, it's opened my eyes to a different level of finish and that just wouldn't have happened without DW.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Almost everything. When I first bought my first car, I used a bucket and sponge, chamois and turtlewax wash'n'wax, and a hosepipe. When I started using car forums, it expanded to Megs smooth surface clay kit and a lambswool mitt from Halfords.

It was only when I came on to DW that I bought and used everything else. Most impact is pressure washer + snowfoam + lance.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Snow foam for me without a shadow of doubt.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Second and third Bucket .....What? it's true lol


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Werkstat acrylic jett in the day :thumb:


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Everything  this forum has cost me a fortune :lol: 


ODK cabin interior dressing :thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Power Maxed TFR as it replaced my need for snow foam.

Strongly pressed by CarPro Essence and AF Illusion!!


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

nbray67 said:


> AF Illusion!!


Ah, Illusion, that is right up there for me but I had to decide if I could manage without it or my pick so I understand where you are. But you picked one in the end too :thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

shine247 said:


> Ah, Illusion, that is right up there for me but I had to decide if I could manage without it or my pick so I understand where you are. But you picked one in the end too :thumb:


I still love AF Illusion despite switching to Ceramic coatings during my last major detail.

One of the few waxes I've had that I'll never sell on.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

nbray67 said:


> I still love AF Illusion despite switching to Ceramic coatings during my last major detail.
> 
> One of the few waxes I've had that I'll never sell on.


AF Illusion is a great wax to apply and wipe off, leaves the paint silky smooth, so its definitely up there!

One product that wowed me has to be Gyeon Wetcoat...protection and the water behaviour is unreal. :doublesho


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Gtechniq G1. Started using it at least 6 years ago if not more. I would never drive a car that didn't have it applied.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

There's so many, I could name loads, but I'll go with my most recent (which came this morning) TDG Rasberry Wheel Seal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Snow foam or wheel woollies I reckon. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

20 superkings to while away the time. And keep me sane.. whilst reading some of the stuff on here


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

AllenF said:


> 20 superkings to while away the time. And keep me sane.. whilst reading some of the stuff on here[/QUOTE
> 
> :lol::lol:


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Red Mist
Supernatural Wax
Wowos QD

The three products I bought purely on strength of opinion on here. Not disappointed with a single one.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Infinity Wax Dark.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Not a product but a technique and that is swirl removal and all that goes with it.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I tend to go with what my select trusted friends recommend, not the DW popular products since I've been burnt in the past. 

I got Chemical Guy's 5050 wax based on recommendations here and I was so disappointed in it. Wasn't what I asked recommendations for. My friends recommended Victoria Wax Concours, sooooo much better!

I also got a bottle of Autoglym SRP because everyone here goes on and on about it. Must have missed something because it was a very average product. My friends recommended Prima Amigo, sooooo much better!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2017)

Auto Finesse Bundle (First time using AF) but Recommendations from DW so hope they are as good as feedback.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

OMG.

Where to start?????

I think I'll bump a fair few other replies and say pretty much everything.

Snow foam. What???

2BM - never heard of it.

Sponges & chamois are not recommended...Erm....

Clay - that's what's being pushed about with interesting developments in "Ghost" isn't it??

And the list goes on and on.

Hasn't helped my local Halfords profits though :lol:

Thanks to each and every one of you (us?) who has made the whole car detailing thing so pleasurable. 

Andy.

Picking just a single product - Glare


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

For me it's got to be the good old DAS6 PRO as recommended here on DW.
This has taken my work to another level, even my son uses it.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

-Raven- said:


> I tend to go with what my select trusted friends recommend, not the DW popular products since I've been burnt in the past.
> 
> I got Chemical Guy's 5050 wax based on recommendations here and I was so disappointed in it. Wasn't what I asked recommendations for. My friends recommended Victoria Wax Concours, sooooo much better!
> 
> I also got a bottle of Autoglym SRP because everyone here goes on and on about it. Must have missed something because it was a very average product. My friends recommended Prima Amigo, sooooo much better!


Well that is fair enough but for your friends to get the knowledge they have, someone had to get burnt somewhere. Not being critical or argumentative in any way, just seems natural conclusion to make. Your lucky you have friends that share you passion.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Probably KochChemie H8-02 has to be the king for correction work:buffer:
Cuts perfectly and finishes down ready for a refining polish.

Then O.C.D Nebula wax:argie: best wax for epic gloss.


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

shine247 said:


> Well that is fair enough but for your friends to get the knowledge they have, someone had to get burnt somewhere. Not being critical or argumentative in any way, just seems natural conclusion to make. Your lucky you have friends that share you passion.


I think it's just a case of people, with varying levels of experience, having different expectations of products.

There are a few people on here though who love everything they use and you need to take some user reviews with a pinch of salt 

It's good to have a range of experience though.

For me, one product that stand out for DW leading me to buy is prewash and snow foams, and particularly the Bilt Hamber brand.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Probably the drying towel for me, always used a leather! Man I hated those things. 

Gonz.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

great gonzo said:


> Probably the drying towel for me, always used a leather! Man I hated those things.
> 
> Gonz.


I still have an Autosmart Flunky flat packed, do not know if I will ever open it because the one I use in some door shuts only round hinges is still alive after many years.:lol:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Hard to pin one thing down, but i bought some AutoGlym AquaWax after reading about it here and loved it so much i bought a 5L tub of the trade version Express Wax.

Use it every other week as a drying aid and to add a bit of top-up sparkle and i just love the way it helps the process along.

Also, not a product, but reading about 2BM really opened my eyes and showed me a much better way of washing a car.


----------



## Zeddd (Mar 2, 2014)

Has to be ONR for me.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Some good products being mentioned, some I have tried, others not but I think all the ones I have seen mentioned so far would not disappoint because they have been discussed in so many threads over a good period of time. Sure, I have bought the odd item and been a bit disappointed but someone else liked a wax and bought it off me. 
I just wanted a thread that was positive, many of my current products are owned as a result of DW, if it mean't getting a few that did not impress on the way, I have no issue. I have Concept vista, someone recommended it over other popular products, I trusted the person, tried it and it worked. 
Keep them coming :thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

GleemSpray said:


> Hard to pin one thing down, but i bought some AutoGlym AquaWax after reading about it here and loved it so much i bought a 5L tub of the trade version Express Wax.
> 
> Use it every other week as a drying aid and to add a bit of top-up sparkle and i just love the way it helps the process along.
> 
> Also, not a product, but reading about 2BM really opened my eyes and showed me a much better way of washing a car.


How good is this stuff buddy?

I have it in my watched items (Express Wax that is) on Ebay as I used Aquawax when I first git into detailing and loved it as a drying aid.

The same stuff I take it but just in a trade name?


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

nbray67 said:


> How good is this stuff buddy?
> 
> I have it in my watched items (Express Wax that is) on Ebay as I used Aquawax when I first git into detailing and loved it as a drying aid.
> 
> The same stuff I take it but just in a trade name?


Yes, Express Wax is exactly the same as Aquawax. Same colour, same lovely smell, same everything. I love the way it can be used on all surfaces, except windscreens, makes drying the car sooo much quicker.

I have seen AG themselves confirm its exactly the same here on DW, in the past

Usually seems to be about £35 for 5 litres.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

I think knowledge is the one over riding thing I've gained from DW .... yes I've had many products from reading on here ... some good some over hyped and bad .... but generally knowledge from experienced members has been invaluable.

It is a double edged sword though ... the more I've learnt then the better I want my results and car to look ... long gone are the days of one bucket / sponge and fairy liquid !!


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

OCD Nebula and Bouncers Bead Juice. As most have said, technique is the biggest contribution that this forum has given.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Simonrev said:


> I think knowledge is the one over riding thing I've gained from DW .... yes I've had many products from reading on here ... some good some over hyped and bad .... but generally knowledge from experienced members has been invaluable.
> 
> It is a double edged sword though ... the more I've learnt then the better I want my results and car to look ... long gone are the days of one bucket / sponge and fairy liquid !!


Every days a school day. If you can see where you want it better step back and think HOW you can make it better .. little things like making sure the dressing is right to the edge of a trim makes a whole world of difference


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Two products for me if I may and I'll explain why.

The first is Zymol Vintage that I used for the first time about 10 years ago. I bought a 4oz sample pot and planned the big day when it would be applied. The excitement and anticipation this brought was immense. Applying the wax by hand felt very, very special, relaxing and even therapeutic. The sense of occasion was huge. I used too much but this was the very early days of DW and there was a lot of learning to do! Lol

The second product that changed detailing for me was using the original version of Gtechniq C1 around 6 years ago. Yet again the anticipation was high but this time tinged with fear as this product could bite if not applied correctly! (Subsequent versions became much more user friendly). I still remember standing back after applying to one panel and noting the gloss it added to the paint. The finish was stunning. The paint stayed a lot cleaner for longer and washing became easier as well. I was hooked and haven't applied a wax since.

Alan W


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Bouncers bead juice/dooka wash pad. 

Close tie on them!


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

AllenF said:


> little things like making sure the dressing is right to the edge of a trim makes a whole world of difference


That is SO true !


----------



## CHALKYUK (Dec 1, 2014)

Sonax bsd for me too but to mention another it would be power maxed tfr

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

Because of Detailingworld / Chongo in particular for costing me more money :lol:

OCD Nebula & Alien51 on order.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

shine247 said:


> Well that is fair enough but for your friends to get the knowledge they have, someone had to get burnt somewhere. Not being critical or argumentative in any way, just seems natural conclusion to make. Your lucky you have friends that share you passion.


Oh for sure. You learn pretty quickly who you can trust and who has the same tastes as you. Saves a crap load of money in the long run instead of buying the flavor of the month every single time.

So many examples, like Fusso for instance. It's not even the best looking wax soft99 got, but people go crazy over it. Same with Gtechniq - average at best compared to other coatings out there. You soon learn to trust your inner circle of friends, and make purchases accordingly. :thumb:


----------



## Hede (Nov 1, 2015)

Its Gtechniq C5 for me that was the first of many.


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

With me there are Quite a few, however due to what i do as a job it has to be split between Kock Chemie H8 02 and Car Pro essence.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Used this for the first time recently, very good on barrels if you can reach through and another item seen on DW.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Werkstat acrylic Jett :thumb:


----------



## toysheen (Jan 7, 2015)

Pretty much everything


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Jaffa91 said:


> Because of Detailingworld / Chongo in particular for costing me more money :lol:
> 
> OCD Nebula & Alien51 on order.


Your minted you can afford it:lol:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Autoglanz smooth velvet, yeah I know I keep banging on about It or blackfire.


----------



## samion (Apr 12, 2011)

Literally everything from mitt to 2 buckets to clay to ironx to SRP to black hole to das 6 pro to foam lance etc etc

The only things I've found NOT through here are:

silverback XL towel - some youtube reviewer reviewed loads of them and found this to be best. Although I might've got the link from here and he may lurk here

Astonish wheel cleaner from £1 shop. Brilliant stuff. I found that myself.

Otherwise it's all DW and if I was to pick the best of the DW suggestions it'd be autobrite HD foam lance. Changed my life.


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

Most recently it has to be my Wheel Woolies - before that, it was Angelwax H2Go


----------

